# John Huffer



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

John Hoffer's Famous Shooting Exploits:

*John Huffer*
In 1987, at the age of 50, John "Chief AJ" Huffer shot 40,060 consecutive 2½ inch square pine blocks over a period of 8 days without a single miss, shooting blocks he himself tossed into the air, for 14 hours a day. Huffer accomplished this using 18 .22 Long Rifle Ruger 10/22 rifles, which he cycled through as assistants loaded them for him. Huffer also markets a special "Chief AJ" branded Daisy BB gun, based on a modified model Huffer uses for daily practice, and an instruction manual and video for his style of point shooting.[sup][7][/sup][sup][8][/sup]

In 2008, at the age of 70, Huffer set a Guinness World Record for slingshot shooting, hitting 1,500 flying targets.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

woah!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

Anyone can put stuff on wikipedia. He probably put it there himself.


----------



## John McKean (Dec 24, 2010)

What page was that in the Guinness Book Of World Records - can't seem to find it!!


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

No one ever can


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

It is pretty well known he set those records. He is well known for his quick point shooting methods and has taught marines. You can think all you want about the man personally. But there is no denying he is a good shot. I have had his quote about slingshots in my signature for a while now.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Actually the only reference I've ever seen for this record is on "Chief" AJ's site and I've looked on a number of occasions including a search on Guinness's site, if anyone has any supporting documentation I would really like to see it. 
The "Chief" also has had the good luck to video tape the mythical Thunderbird sells copies for $29.99 on his site, has started his own church and I believe is a bishop in the same, I guess you could call him a real renaissance man.
But what he seems to be best at is self promoting.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I will be honest I don't like the man so I don't exactely have an unbiased point of view but I believe no one else has hit than many plates in a rwo being thrown in the air but i also reckon no one else has tried. I also don't think its a guiness record because they have no record of it. I can find the chinese record holder no trouble.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

harpersgrace said:


> Actually the only reference I've ever seen for this record is on "Chief" AJ's site and I've looked on a number of occasions including a search on Guinness's site, if anyone has any supporting documentation I would really like to see it.
> The "Chief" also has had the good luck to video tape the mythical Thunderbird sells copies for $29.99 on his site, has started his own church and I believe is a bishop in the same, I guess you could call him a real renaissance man.
> But what he seems to be best at is self promoting.


so basically.... its real because he said so ?... is that right ? ........ if this is the case, I would like to say I have a 10 inch penis and women ... many many slutty women


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey No Sug, I admit mine is not a 10 and no one wants mine no matter what.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I have no idea whether he did it or not but I have never been able to find any documentation either from guiness or any other independent source that he did.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## As8MaN (Mar 6, 2011)

1500 flying targets?, hahaha?.. Dont make me laugh bro, i am getting tired after 100 shots in a row, and im 17... he was 70!, that is not possible, but FINE..

I dont think its true but watever.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Well. Proof is in the pudding. I remember seeing a clip of him doing the guiness record stuff, but again that was just a clip. And was guiness actually there to witness?

I have nothing against chief aj. I liek his slingshots too. But I cannot prove he is a man of his word.


----------



## Gwilym (Dec 9, 2010)

I believe he did it and have seen a clip but I don't believe it is a guinness world record. The shots he was making were nothing spectacular as I recall the feat was the stamina to keep it up which I don't find all that interesting I would rather see a more spectacular shot than loads of easy ones any day.


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

and i never researched this at all an just jumped in for the laugh


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I have shot along side John Huffer.
He was there at the 2009 ECST in Alverton.
Chief is a good shot for sure. 
I have also shot along side others who shoot just as well. One name in particular comes to mind, and that being Jay Schott (Jaybird). Jay is a natural, instinctive shooter, and a very modest man.
He is my friend, and has helped me alot.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> Hey No Sug, I admit mine is not a 10 and no one wants mine no matter what.












I might. . . if you show me.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hey DayMann, Nobody butt Nobody wants my slingshot my marbles my dog my house my bills my wife my face except to slapp it Nobody butt Nobody and certainly not the less than Ten for sure.

Where do you find these pictures? Where?


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

I was just trying the search at the Guinness Records website. I don't believe that the search lists every possible match in the Guinness archives. Searching for "slingshot", the search only returned 3 hits, and 2 out of those 3 involved the type of "slingshot" that's used by spacecraft and satellites. It seems to me that since Guinness changed the format of their printed book, it's a lot harder to track down specific records.


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Here is a quote from the FAQ section of the Guinness Records website (I bolded the part that pertains to this thread):

'

*Frequently Asked Questions*

 How do I apply to set or break a record?
 How does record verification work?
 What is Record Adjudication?
 How long will it take for me to get a response to my record-breaking application?
 How does the Fast Track service work?
 Where can I buy the book?
 I have been asked to send, as part of a record attempt, a greetings card/business card/company compliment slip to a 6-year-old child diagnosed with cancer. Is this record attempt still going?
 I have received a chain letter/e-mail that says I'll get into a Guinness World Record publication if I send the message on and do not break the chain. Is it genuine?
 Which record is broken most often?
 Who holds the most Guinness World Records?
 Where are the headquarters of Guinness World Records Ltd?
 How much do I have to pay when I make my record attempt?
 How much does Guinness World Records pay their record breakers?
 I have found an error in the book, should I inform you?
 Why is my record not in the book?
 *Why is my record not on the website?* *There are more than 30,000 record categories in our database, and only a proportion of these records can feature on the website. We currently house about 3,000 records online, but we'll be adding more every week, so make sure to check the site regularly. "
*


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Well according to a thread on another forum, when asked at the time the "Cheif" said that you had to pay to have your record listed (?) and he had yet to fill out the paper work needed so my guess would be it was never filled out and this is a undocumented "record" at best


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

If one sets a record with Guinness do you suppose the one who set the record would have official documentation from Guinness and that could be posted. An award, a video of the award presentation like the Chinese guy who shot 10 soda cans in 60 seconds you can watch him and see he was presented something official from Guinness. Just a thought and not a Judgement.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I think many might be getting a little to hung up on what is a World Record.... Just because Guinness lists something as the world record doesn't mean it's the actual record and if Guinness doesn't list a record at all it doesn't mean there isn't one.
Guinness requires a submission process and can be subject to an opinion by a verifying "authority".

For example, and off the top of my head... I and many other greyhound owners have had many dogs who are much faster than what's listed in Guinness... I've known several guys who can break more and do far more impressive martial arts stunts than what's listed in Guinness (Chip Townsend for one).... and Guinness doesn't even have a listing for almost anything related to slingshots other than the easily beaten speed shooting record by that Chinese guy.

So slingshot records are an open area for Guinness listings... guys let's do some record breaking stuff, get it on youtube and send in your applications!


----------

